# Dash cam app that records interior while in background of other apps?



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

I've found some apps, but the ones I've found don't have an option to switch from street to interior view. Also, I'd like one that will continue to record in the background while I've got other apps up. Oh yeah, I'm running an android phone. 

Any options out there free/cheap?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Cam on road


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Cam on road


I don't see that in the Google play store. I forgot to mention, I use an android.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

agtg said:


> I don't see that in the Google play store. I forgot to mention, I use an android.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.camonroad.app


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

It's not bad, pretty easy to use and does what I was looking for. Weird thing: The first couple times I ran video it chopped up the clip I was making into smaller bits. Seems to have stopped that now.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Just buy a real camera, tax deductible business expense of Uber driving.
Phone gets moved too much, and no night vision


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

I have a Blackvue 650 2CH-IR, Works great.. especially for night vision.
Supports 128GB microSD too.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Just buy a real camera, tax deductible business expense of Uber driving.
> Phone gets moved too much, and no night vision


I'm just doing the part time thing right now working a regular job. The app in question is actually excellent, though the maximum length of video you can take is only 15 minutes. Otherwise, it's exactly what I want.

Excellent recommendation, Bart. You are to be commended.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.camonroad.app


It works exactly like I wanted.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

agtg said:


> I'm just doing the part time thing right now working a regular job. The app in question is actually excellent, though the maximum length of video you can take is only 15 minutes. Otherwise, it's exactly what I want.


Doesn't matter full/part time, the only way to make sure you are profitable is to track 0.54¢ milage and business expenses. Every little USB cable, SD card (holds 8 hours), dash camera, cell phone mount, square card reader, window tinting, backup camera, cleaning supplies, media player for the kids (but it plays informational slides & solicits tips while Ubering), any legal defense your State allows, etc.

My dash camera is about 9 months old, time for an upgrade for next years taxes! ​


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

agtg said:


> I'm just doing the part time thing right now working a regular job. The app in question is actually excellent, though the maximum length of video you can take is only 15 minutes. Otherwise, it's exactly what I want.
> 
> Excellent recommendation, Bart. You are to be commended.


You can take infinite lengths, just that it breaks it up into 15min segments, not sure why

Only drawback to me is night vision, but it's free so.....


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

There is an app that is called Secret Video Recorder that works great on android. The recording screen disappears when recording and you can have the main app up and access it with the multi screen function. It is illegal to record without permission, therefore a small sticker on the back of the passenger doors informing riders - This vehicle has audio and video surveillance for safety - will make it legal.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ChiChilly said:


> There is an app that is called Secret Video Recorder that works great on android. The recording screen disappears when recording and you can have the main app up and access it with the multi screen function. It is illegal to record without permission, therefore a small sticker on the back of the passenger doors informing riders - This vehicle has audio and video surveillance for safety - will make it legal.


Legality depends on location


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Legality depends on location


Yes, you're right.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ChiChilly said:


> There is an app that is called Secret Video Recorder that works great on android. The recording screen disappears when recording and you can have the main app up and access it with the multi screen function. It is illegal to record without permission, therefore a small sticker on the back of the passenger doors informing riders - This vehicle has audio and video surveillance for safety - will make it legal.


It's only illegal if you get caught ...


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> It's only illegal if you get caught ...


Like others said. All depends on Local Laws.

In Canada, the laws are "Single Consent", except when there is a minor involved, then, the legal guardian must be informed.


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

UberZF said:


> Like others said. All depends on Local Laws.
> 
> In Canada, the laws are "Single Consent", except when there is a minor involved, then, the legal guardian must be informed.


Illinois is _usually_ an all consent state, of course that only applies to the public anymore when speaking of surveillance. In Chicago, there are surveillance vans LE can use that track general cell phone calls with a certain mile radius. Federal surveillance really has free reign with the patriot act anywhere and everywhere.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Try AutoBoy Black box in the google play store.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

ChiChilly said:


> Illinois is _usually_ an all consent state, of course that only applies to the public anymore when speaking of surveillance. In Chicago, there are surveillance vans LE can use that track general cell phone calls with a certain mile radius. Federal surveillance really has free reign with the patriot act anywhere and everywhere.


Being invloved in IT-SEC, I've actually had A Pineapple, in my car, capture interesting stuff before


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

UberZF said:


> Being invloved in IT-SEC, I've actually had A Pineapple, in my car, capture interesting stuff before


Oh... did I forget to mention AND Wifi hackers? LOL I would have loved to have been a fly in your car during pineapple season.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

Definitely got some interesting SSIDs, and, had a pax who knew what she was doing try to Troll me a bit. Turns out we have a very close mutual acquaintance, and its turned out into a nice secondary Gig for me


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Ok, after a while of using Cam On Road, I've decided to find something else. COR was doing some weird stuff and it wouldn't record audio to cloud. 

I'm currently trying Autoguard's Pro version which records the interior. It was kind of a pain to get it set up, but it's doing what I want it to do and it actually seems far simpler to run. You click the icon and it immediately begins to record the interior of your car and audio and saves it to your gallery app. It also will automatically delete the oldest files when you get over your space limit, which means I don't have to mess with deleting files regularly.


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

ChiChilly said:


> ... a small sticker on the back of the passenger doors informing riders - This vehicle has audio and video surveillance for safety - will make it legal.


I like the idea of a sign like this, but I would still opt for a separate and visible dash cam..if the pax look around and don't see any cams they might think you're not really recording. I want them to KNOW they are on cam.


----------

